# Juvenile Tropheus "Pemba"?



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Are these true/good juvenile Tropheus "Pemba"? Thanks for an opinion.

The 5 Tropheus in the center. The flash may make them look more yellow. 
I know the Calvus and Cyprichromis are not Tropheus.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

It's hard to tell. Might have to wait until they are at least 3".


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry never bred Pemba/Bemba myself. They do not turn up in our shops here until they look like this below.








but I hear they are very hard to tell from Kiriza when younger.

No chance of seeing the parents I guess.

Is the photo from a shop?


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

They look pemba-ish to me but with a little more vertical barring than I have seen. They look like nice fish.


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

i would say yes, only becaue i have some and the breeder i purchased them from is still selling here. If they where fakes im sure someone else would have said so.

Mine look the same but as they grow they color up nicely, although not the reddish orange color, however mine are still rather small. But so far mine appear to resemble the same color as yours.

they do favor the dubs though, only time and size will tell.

Now if you want tme to baby sit them you are more than welcome to send them to houston and i iwll let you know what i come up with, your call hint hint.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

IÂ´m pretty sure that they are kirizas! I have both and the yellow from the kirizas are quite the same as yours. The bemba yellow is darker and the vertical lines are rarelly seen.

Take a look at these kiriza juvies...




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Pemba/Bemba/ Orange Flame have been around for years... could they have been selectively bred for darker orange in the hobby? The fish in the first pic are suppossed to be F1.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I post below a picture of one of my juvenile Kiriza's along with an adult pic.




Your fry look like Kiriza, but then I have never had Pemba fry or adults so I don't know what Pemba fry look like.
Kiriza adults are yellow to yellowy orange while Pemba are red to orangy red.


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

update, my bemba fry which are not pictured here but looks very much the fry in question are now turning reddish orange color as there aldult parents would have. Just give them time. I can also say I did confirm with the breeder of mine that they where infact bemba orange flame, and sold to him as bemba orange flames.

so to noki, just keep them healthy and alive and i think you will be happy with orange flames. I will try and get some snaps of my fry so you can see the comparison and transformation.
htp.


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

hey bro, y ou could also try lighter tank look. Maybe sand, that will surely bring the orange out. Mine are coming along nicely.


----------

